# Hello from Charleston



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

My name is Britt and I am from Charleston, SC. Ive been interested in skiffs and fly fishing for a while now but only recently got my first skiff after being on a jon boat for a while. This is my boat below. A 1994 key west 1500 explorer with a 2016 Yamaha F70 on the back. Great boat how it sits but needs a new in huel fuel tank and I plan to change to center console here soon. Planning to document both here in a thread as well as asking for some advice. Looking forward to sharing both of the processes with you all soon


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

I passed this boat today on the road in west Ashley.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I absolutely love those little boats. Got two buddies that each have a 1520 side console, very similar to that. We've caught a lot of fish from them! Really versatile boats, especially for the SC Lowcountry.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^^ X2 i had a 152 with 2 stroke 70 loved it like a lil sports car on water regret selling it 🥺

I believe mine had the 20 gallon poly tank....
Think they switched from aluminum to poly in 07 🤔

I know the transition from wood to composite was from 93-96 and there's nothing wrong with wood long as its sealed properly 👍


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

I agree, The boat can get pretty shallow and it has handled the harbor and long open water runs great! Super versatile for Charleston, she just needs a set of trim tabs to help put performance a little lol


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes with that fourstroke im sure you would benefit from them my 2 stroke was awesome without tabs 38 mph 😊 and smooth running no Porpoising, Id definitely go lenco 👍


----------



## Uncnalledge (Aug 23, 2020)

I am also in the Charleston area and have been looking for a boat. I might have to give these a look as the flats/TPS market is just ridiculous...

Looking forward to seeing the updates


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Well they stopped making them said sales/demand was way down compared to the other models so if you see one used better jump on it if its in good shape 👍 they are awesome lil boats id take one to rebuild in a New York minute 👍😎


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Uncnalledge said:


> I am also in the Charleston area and have been looking for a boat. I might have to give these a look as the flats/TPS market is just ridiculous...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the updates


There was a nice 95' model for sale with a 50 hp Yamaha in Charleston when I was in the process of buying this one. It didn't have a platform or trolling motor but was only around 6500. Ive noticed quite a few around Charleston since buying mine. I guess that's how it works though, once you have one you notice them all


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^^^ X2 i had a 152 with 2 stroke 70 loved it like a lil sports car on water regret selling it 🥺
> 
> I believe mine had the 20 gallon poly tank....
> Think they switched from aluminum to poly in 07 🤔
> ...


Ive been told it has some small holes in the tank that leak fuel into the bilge. Im pretty sure its a poly tank from peaking through the sending unit access port. I plan on having a custom tank welded out of marine grade aluminum that should last the life of the boat. Just debating on if I want to keep the tank under the floor in the center of the boat or cut out the bow platform and put it under there to shift the balance.Hopefully it would help the boat jump out of the hole quicker and balance it better when poling.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome from James Island. Nice little boat


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You will see more around Carolina area because Key West Boats, Inc. is located in Ridgeville, SC

And the poly tank foamed in correctly shouldnt have any issues ! The plus to the poly i was told it doesn't sweat like the aluminum tanks ,and im talking inside which put water in the fuel over a long period sitting....but barrier coated the aluminum would out live us both 😁


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> You will see more around Carolina area because Key West Boats, Inc. is located in Ridgeville, SC
> 
> And the poly tank foamed in correctly shouldnt have any issues ! The plus to the poly i was told it doesn't sweat like the aluminum tanks ,and im talking inside which put water in the fuel over a long period sitting....but barrier coated the aluminum would out live us both 😁


Ive been doing some research on the coating for the tank. Any recommendations? I was thinking powder coat for the outside, but is there anything that can go inside to help longevity?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Not inside "other than fuel additives "to my knowledge, but sprayed on coatings like Sarasota or a cold tar on outside are the way to go👍 best to use it then it lessens the chance for build up !

But if you go with a aluminum tank i would for sure install a Racor fuel/ water separator with the clear bottom to see if any water getting in fuel 👍😎 then no worries 👍


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Not inside to my knowledge, but sprayed on coatings like Sarasota or a cold tar on outside are the way to go👍 best to use it then it lessens the chance for build up !


Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I believe fuel additives and non-ethanol fuel are the best you can do for inside tank other than usen the boat often 👍 The Racor is just piece of mind for me cause im OCD 🤪🤯


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> I believe fuel additives and non-ethanol fuel are the best you can do for inside tank other than usen the boat often 👍 The Racor is just piece of mind for me cause im OCD 🤪🤯


Always non-ethanol for me! But I will have to look into that racor filter, I'm getting ready to do a service on my motor including fuel/water seperator.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My buddy had some leakage with the poly tank -- I don't think it was the tank itself, but the seal between the tank and the plate on top that holds the sending unit, etc.

@Lmhanagr can probably give more insight on it. Might not be worth building a whole new tank.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Where is your trolling motor battery located ? 
Trying to figure what i would do,motors 253 lbs thats only 25 lbs heavier than the 2 stroke, 20 gallons of gas @ 6.3 lb per gallon = 126 lbs not sure id put all that up front 🤔 a battery up there with fuel in middle would probably be a good ride specially with tabs👍 i fished jettys with mine it did really good even with water breaking through the rocks😊👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Ive also heard what Bryson is saying as location of leak 👍 with poly ...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

My 152 getting it done at jettys 👍they are very capable lil Boats ...


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

bryson said:


> My buddy had some leakage with the poly tank -- I don't think it was the tank itself, but the seal between the tank and the plate on top that holds the sending unit, etc.
> 
> @Lmhanagr can probably give more insight on it. Might not be worth building a whole new tank.


That is a good idea, I will have to look into that. The previous owner told me he took it out for a ride and when he got back home and pulled the plug to clean the boat it was pure gasoline pouring out. 

I will have to see if I can access that plate fully, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Where is your trolling motor battery located ?
> Trying to figure what i would do,motors 253 lbs thats only 25 lbs heavier than the 2 stroke, 20 gallons of gas @ 6.3 lb per gallon = 126 lbs not sure id put all that up front 🤔 a battery up there with fuel in middle would probably be a good ride specially with tabs👍 i fished jettys with mine it did really good even with water breaking through the rocks😊👍


This boat has three batteries, one for cranking in the rear and two trolling motor batteries up front. My plan for the boat was to move the cranking battery under the new console and out from the rear. Being underneath that hatch causes a ton of condensation to build up and rust connections. Plus I would like the storage room for lines, tackle, Extra jackets. Listening to the advice y'all have given makes me think I need to re-evaluate the tank and see what's going on there. that may changes some of my plans if it is not completely shot!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Doesnt matter but was wondering if this hull had wood coring in it ?you can tell by pulling the plate for fuel tank and looking at the cut edge ,but be sure to re caulk it to keep water out 👍 
Screw retention in nida core sux !


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Doesnt matter but was wondering if this hull had wood coring in it ?you can tell by pulling the plate for fuel tank and looking at the cut edge ,but be sure to re caulk it to keep water out 👍
> Screw retention in nida core sux !


To be honest im not really sure. I have found wood in only one small piece of the boat and that was in the gunnel. The wierd thing was it was only a small part of the gunnel, everywhere else I drilled through on the gunnel had no wood.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah they put plates in areas they think they may want to mount something when they are glassing it up ,like a cleat or rod holder ect....for added strength 👍im sure theres many cases where they never use them but they have to install them during the build ....


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Yeah they put plates in areas they think they may want to mount something when they are glassing it up ,like a cleat or rod holder ect....for added strength 👍im sure theres many cases where they never use them but they have to install them during the build ....


I figured something like that, thats one of the reasons I want to re-do the console. Its got 3/4 ply under the mounting surface that looks like it could use replacement lol


----------



## Lmhanagr (Aug 21, 2017)

I've got a '97 1520 side console with a 2 stroke 60, and I absolutely love it. The boat even poles and fishes well when solo.
As for the fuel tank, mine is a 18-gal poly and the leak was around the sending unit mount as @bryson mentioned. With the access panel off, I could press on the tank when it was full and see fuel/air coming out when I did that, so that might help you find yours if its there. I got a new gasket, but also used a fuel-safe "liquid" gasket when re-installing, and I haven't had any issues sense. While doing research, I did come across a product that was supposed to replace and reseal the "top" of the sending unit, as it seemed to be a problematic area for many. I went the cheaper route first, and it worked on my application. I did notice during removal, that the threads of the hardware weren't as clean as I liked and seemed tough to loosen, so I chose to tap the threads in the tank and it def. made re-installation easy. 

I'm another fan of poly tanks vs aluminum. I like the little bit of give with poly for heat expansion, and also for the vibration from the way many of us like to drive these boats-mine has also been to the grillage and jetties more times than I can count.


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Definitely going to look into that seal yall have mentioned! I agree with you, for a boat that wasn’t designed to pole it does it surprisingly well. Also, handles a chop pretty well at reasonable speed.


Lmhanagr said:


> I've got a '97 1520 side console with a 2 stroke 60, and I absolutely love it. The boat even poles and fishes well when solo.
> As for the fuel tank, mine is a 18-gal poly and the leak was around the sending unit mount as @bryson mentioned. With the access panel off, I could press on the tank when it was full and see fuel/air coming out when I did that, so that might help you find yours if its there. I got a new gasket, but also used a fuel-safe "liquid" gasket when re-installing, and I haven't had any issues sense. While doing research, I did come across a product that was supposed to replace and reseal the "top" of the sending unit, as it seemed to be a problematic area for many. I went the cheaper route first, and it worked on my application. I did notice during removal, that the threads of the hardware weren't as clean as I liked and seemed tough to loosen, so I chose to tap the threads in the tank and it def. made re-installation easy.
> 
> I'm another fan of poly tanks vs aluminum. I like the little bit of give with poly for heat expansion, and also for the vibration from the way many of us like to drive these boats-mine has also been to the grillage and jetties more times than I can count.


----------

